# CM9 Trigger Break Point



## xjrob85 (Mar 20, 2013)

I recently bought a CM9, got it home, and was puzzled by the trigger break point. On mine, it seems like I have to get the trigger all the way at the rear, then put a little more pressure on it to get it to break. I've handled them in the stores, but never fired one. I seem to recall the others I've handled having a more normal break point. Can some of you describe the point at which your triggers break? I'm wondering if there is possibly something wrong with the one I purchased...


----------



## slickab (Nov 29, 2011)

2/3rds of the way through travel, imperceptible break.


----------



## xjrob85 (Mar 20, 2013)

slickab said:


> 2/3rds of the way through travel, imperceptible break.


Thanks for the info.
I did some more research, and found a YouTube video of someone describing the exact trigger issue that I have. He said that he called Kahr and they said it is a problem with the trigger bar. He sent it in, and in two and a half weeks got it back all fixed. Sounds like I need to do the same.


----------



## slickab (Nov 29, 2011)

Boy, that bites!!! Been there, done that, I know!


----------



## xjrob85 (Mar 20, 2013)

Well, I sent my CM9 in. I'll see how it feels when I get it back.


----------



## xjrob85 (Mar 20, 2013)

I just realized that I never gave an update on this.
I got my CM9 back in about 3 weeks, and the trigger now feels great!
They even sent an extra mag back with the gun!
I was impressed with their customer service. Definitely a Kahr fan.
The gun shoots nice too.


----------

